# FLATCAR LOADS CONTEST



## Lee Willis

I've been active on this forum for nearly four months and I love it here. It's a wonderful place because, like any community, it is what its members make it. I know it sounds "schmaltzy," but I really do appreciate so many old friends I've known from other forums and clubs, and new friends I'm getting to know - joining and contributing. I tried to think of something I can do that would be a bit different and make this forum even more fun. So, from time to time - maybe two to four times a year - I'm going to hold a contest. This is the first, but I hope, not the last . . . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FLATCAR LOADS CONTEST*

*The winner* will be the "best" flatcar and load submitted.

*You enter the contest by *posting pictures of the flatcar and load here on the forum: post them on this thread, for all to see and share. 

*Contest duration:* from now through November 15. The winner will be announced November 16 -17. 

*The prize:* Four new Menards long (14+ inches) flatcars. (It seems only fitting). I will send them via UPS within a day or posting the winner, here, on this thread.

*The winner *will be judged _only _by pictures posted here, not those sent via e-mail or other means, etc. 

*Entries can be anything* you want to submit: a completely standard flatcar and load made by Lionel, Ives, Marx, MTH, Atlas, etc., that you love, something you put together (a flatcar with a load you separately put on it), something you bashed or made, whatever. Submit one or more cars in the photo. They don't even have to be flatcars with loads, although you shouldn't expect to win if you submit, say, a gondola car with a scrap metal load, no matter how interesting it may be. 

*The judge:* me. 

*Definition of best:* I don't know. I'm hoping this thread fills up with photos of clever, whimsical, nostalgic, interesting, incredibly detailed, and just fun pictures of flatcars and loads. I have no idea who or what will win, but I do know that like Justice Potter Stewart, I'll know it when I see it. 

*The decision of the judge* is final. Unappealable, irrevocable. and etc, etc., etc., as Yul Brenner said. 

*Bribes* to the judge will be accepted. They are unlikely to make any difference unless much more valuable that four Menard's flatcars. A new Bentley Continental Coupe would definitely do the trick. (Full size and functional - diecast models don't count). Anything less won't make a difference, I assure you.

*Disclaimer:* I've tried to think of everything needed to make this contest real and fun. If I've left any rule of whatever out, I'll decide when its brought to my attention - these contests are a work in progress, so to speak. Should an asteroid destroy the earth before November 16 or the black helicopters come for me, or any other event out of my control occur, I may be distracted and unable to conclude the contest on schedule, or at all. Force majeure and all that . . .

*So, please*: post a picture of a flatcar and load. You might win, and regardless, we will all have a lot of fun!


----------



## TGP

There have been many posts on MR. Willis skills, I have always thought of his ability to akin
to Jeff Dunham, no matter what it is Lee, will find a way to make it move, run, talk or do back flips. But wait todays, Announcement of a contest, has more than raised the Bar, 
for the enjoyment of presentations, and having a Blessed and good time. This is #1. in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## BobS

Great idea Lee. I thought I'd do one, and stack it with all the money I spent on trains. Oops, the money's gone, so the car would be empty. That probably wouldn't be in the running for grand prize.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This should be interesting.


----------



## Bob Phillips

What a great person this Lee Willis is. I may even submit a picture if I can figure it out. I'm sure I will lose points as it will be S Scale. Ha Ha

Bob P


----------



## Mario_S

Good to know you can be bought... but, I'm broke (spent too much on trains!).

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Marklx200

I was born in 1959, so I was a kid in the 60s when we went to the moon. 
I was all about space and the space program. I read about the hale telescope built in the 30s and 40s and was amazed. Until the early 90s it was still the largest usable telescope ever built.
When I saw your contest it reminded me of a photo of the mirror being hauled by flat car from
NY to California. The train never went faster than 25mph and only traveled during the day.
This is not an accurate scale model. Just something I slapped together very quickly.


So I made this load to represent that 200" mirror being moved by rail.
I placed it on a marx flat car because the only train we had as kids was a marx we got for Christmas in 1963 (lost it in 64 in the flood) Never had another train until lately. I did
however be come an amateur astronomer. ( I stress amateur)


This is not an accurate scale model. Just something I slapped together very quickly.
I haven't posted pics on the forum yet so I hope get it done.


----------



## Lee Willis

Nice! Really nice. I love it. What a cool idea for a load. Growing up I thought the Palomar Observatory was the the very pinnacle of scientific research. We went to California and despite Disneyland, seeing the observatory was the highlight of our trip for me.


----------



## Marklx200

Thanks Lee. I love your stuff on the forum. It all so funny and obviously takes a lot of thought
and time. You are very creative. No, I am not sucking up to win. Unless its working of course.

I've never been to California but if I ever go I will go to Palomar. I do have my own observatory that I built some years ago in my back yard.


----------



## MOVL

What a neat contest and a generous offer, Lee.
I'll add pics of my flat cars later.

Cool load, Mark.


----------



## Fabforrest

"the black helicopters come for me"

from O.G.R.E.?


----------



## Guest

Love the idea, Lee.

But for me, a flat car load would look funny on top of a passenger car.


----------



## Lee Willis

Turn it around Brian - maybe a small passenger car on a flatcar?


----------



## Zeke

Hello All,

I joined this forum a couple of years ago and posted a little bit. Got away from it for no particular reason (well, laziness I guess). I've been meaning to join back in, so I hope it's ok if this is the thread where I do it. 

My contribution is an old Lehigh Valley hopper sitting atop an MPC era log dump car. If it has to be disqualified since it's not technically a flat car, I'll certainly understand. This just seemed like a fun thread in which to participate and this is the only thing I have worth showing. 

The car was sold a couple of years ago to a member of the OGR forum whose house and train collection, unfortunately, were a victim of Hurricane Sandy. The fate of this piece is unknown.


----------



## TGP

Dont run Forest , Dont run Forest, here comes help
Have to stop at station and get props


----------



## J. S. Bach

This thing weighs in at around three pounds. What I find odd are the commutators at both ends; probably from some form of motor-generator or dynamotor. Anyway, I like it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It runs at two speeds Dave, the finer commutator was for the slow speed.


----------



## MOVL

A 2-car set I did a while back.


----------



## Bill Webb

Marklx200, you are in first place!

Lee a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Webb

Brian surely you have a wrecked passenger car that needs hauling around on a flat car. Get some of the elves to come up with something; you must have 300 of those guys awaiting the First Gift of Christmas.

Gee did first place go away fast. Tons of entries. Lee is gonna clean up on this bribe thing.


----------



## J. S. Bach

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It runs at two speeds Dave, the finer commutator was for the slow speed.


GRJ,
I am not so sure about that, the ends are factory-cut flush with the edge of the bearing on both ends. There is no means of attaching an "output" shaft/gear/whatever at either end.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dave, you must not be familiar with the  icons, it was said in jest.


----------



## J. S. Bach

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dave, you must not be familiar with the  icons, it was said in jest.


Actually, I did not really pay attention to the icons, and your response was a possibility; at least until I checked the ends. As I said, I like the car but will probably update it somewhat with roller-bearing trucks and new cribbing. Either that or transfer the armature to a depressed-center flat. Of those I have many empties just crying out for loads. And if you have ever heard a flatcar cry...................   :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to have a dozen of them in a few days, they'll all be crying for something to do.


----------



## J. S. Bach

Like scrapple? I do:

In prodigious quantities!


----------



## Big Ed

What a nice thing to do Lee.:smilie_daumenpos:

Maybe clarify a couple of thoughts I have?
I know that you placed the contest in the O forum but are all scales of Flatcars allowed? N, HO, G, etc, Or just O? It doesn't say in your rules?
You say, Submit one or more cars in the photo, is the rule stating that only one photo submission is allowed but you can have more then one car in it? Or can you enter multiple entries? 
Say you have 5 different loads on 5 different Flatcars, can you enter the contest with 5 different entries? 

I read your posts 3 times, as sometimes I speed read and miss things.

You say ship them UPS? Anywhere in the world? 
We have a lot of members from all over the globe, could be pricey. 
Just wanted to bring that to your attention.

Again, what a nice thing to do.:smilie_daumenpos:

I will see if I have anything worthy to enter.


----------



## Mario_S

J. S. Bach said:


> Like scrapple? I do:
> 
> In prodigious quantities!


Haven't tried it, but love the C630.


----------



## Lee Willis

big ed said:


> What a nice thing to do Lee.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Maybe clarify a couple of thoughts I have?
> I know that you placed the contest in the O forum but are all scales of Flatcars allowed? N, HO, G, etc, Or just O? It doesn't say in your rules?
> You say, Submit one or more cars in the photo, is the rule stating that only one photo submission is allowed but you can have more then one car in it? Or can you enter multiple entries?
> Say you have 5 different loads on 5 different Flatcars, can you enter the contest with 5 different entries?
> 
> I read your posts 3 times, as sometimes I speed read and miss things.
> 
> You say ship them UPS? Anywhere in the world?
> We have a lot of members from all over the globe, could be pricey.
> Just wanted to bring that to your attention.
> 
> Again, what a nice thing to do.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I will see if I have anything worthy to enter.


Well, I don't know why it needs to be restricted to O-guage flatcars. Please realize its posted on this scale fum only, and the prize is O-gauge flatcars - going to be rather worthless to an N-gauge modeler. but sure, why not . . .

As to multiple pictures. Of course, the whole idea is to get people to post pictures and share: at least for me, the real fun is seeing all these neat entries. _So the more the merrier._


----------



## Big Ed

OK, I was just wondering. I stated that I see it is listed in the O forum. 
But the scale was not mentioned.

I know of a few here who model in other scales, and they would try to get them to just re sell them. (not mentioning any names) :smokin:

*Still, thumbs up to you. It is still a nice thing to do.*:smilie_daumenpos:

We had one give a way here. It was when the original founder of the site was leaving/selling?, I guess it was his way of saying thanks.
He had the give a way and really never came back.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4237

PW had this, :smilie_daumenpos:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12843

Now you Lee, will go down in MTF's history ledger. :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

While the load is ordinary... the flat car isn't.


----------



## Big Ed

I will add this Lionel #3620. 
Produced 1952/53, All die-cast chassis.
This was the first of these cars to have a rotating searchlight. 

Re painted for my Bethlehem Steel work train.


----------



## Big Ed

This one is a Lionel# 3361 Log unloading car. Made 1951/59.
This car came with logs, unlike previous models, this car did not unload all of the logs at one time, but by repeatedly pushing the unload button on the controller would incrementally raise the center log carrier until the logs were unloaded and the carrier would then return to its normal position.

Painted to go on my Bethlehem Steel work train.
The logs were replaced by 2 Bethlehem Steel I beams.


----------



## Big Ed

This is a Lionel #6511 pipe car.
The Pipe Car was introduced in 1953 and was the first of this type of flat car that was made. No other flat car of this type would bear this number until 1956 when Lionel introduced the No. 6424-11 mold.

This was repainted for my Bethlehem Steel work train.
One pipe painted for Bethlehem Steel was added.

Edit, It needs a brake wheel I have some but keep forgetting to put it on.


----------



## MOVL

To go with my Lionel Steel area, I needed some shorty flatcars to haul half sections of tubular track. I made three cars by cutting about 1/3 the length out of the middle of each Lionel car. Then made side brace to match, filled, sanded, painted and added dry transfer lettering. These look great being pulled by a Trackmobile. My plan is to eventually make about five or six more.


----------



## AG216

Here I am.








Radiator Load.
AG.


----------



## Fabforrest

as many know, i am not much of a modeler, so i don't do it much. a rare exception are these military loads which are unusual in that i employed part of my sizable Dinky Toy Military collection (not in collectable condition because i played with them a lot as a kid). Used Lionel flats. If menards had those long flats available then, they would have been perfect...and cheaper.


















































this is my favorite purchased load. i really like it because it is unusual. i added the chains.


----------



## Fabforrest

Andre, that radiator load is fantastic.


----------



## T-Man

Ed loves his flat cars.

Since Lee has seen the Bait Box, I didn't want the contest judging to be easy. I went back into the records and found my waste car. A whimsical adaptation of a DODX waste car. A combination of a blue LED, fish line, plastic beads and a tooth pic holder.



Here is the original thread


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

T-Man wins for the most colorful contraption made almost totally out of junk. 

Andre, the radiator is wonderful, the detail is fantastic. 

All the stuff is really cool to see, it's amazing to see the variety presented.


----------



## Fabforrest

I am fond of flat car loads. 

Good thread, Lee.


----------



## cchancey

Andre, very nicely detailed radiator and flat car.


----------



## Marklx200

Love the look of the radiator


----------



## T-Man

Gotta have a seasonal car.




Also have one without wheels










I have to agree that radiator car is hot!


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Look Lee, you're favorite bus!


----------



## Wood

FabForesst - You should pull that dinosaur skelton, pic 1 & 3, out of the mud and send it via flatcar to the Smithstonian. Then you'd win for sure.


----------



## Fabforrest

A great idea, but physically impossible. 

Might get another and do that, though. I like it.


----------



## Mario_S

*time to get serious...*

I'm pulling out all the stops. Although I haven't converted this car to Kadees, yet, everything else is done.










































Thanks,
Mario


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking chains Mario, they look real!


----------



## Fabforrest

Some of these efforts are just plain amazing. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Mario_S

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice looking chains Mario, they look real!


We'll have to thank the Ole Ball & Chain for this one, quite literally; she gave me an old necklace to cut up. I have more of it on other loads. 

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## TGP

congratulations , LEE, you are the judge, !!!!!!!! GONNA BE TOUGH !!!!!!!!

super display folks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatKn

Lee, What a great idea. The contest is a good idea without a prize. It is very generous of you to offer a prize. You da Man! :smilie_daumenpos:

I have been looking for ideas on flatcar loads. This contest comes at the best time. I will post some pictures when I get a chance to take some. 

I would like to see more contests like this in the future, It builds morale and interest and it's fun. A prize is not necessary so nobody feels obliged to offer one. Maybe a winner by vote of forum members? 

Anyway great idea and generous offer by Lee. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Lehigh74

TMan - Where did you get those pumpkins? I have a farmers market with no produce and they would make a great addition to it.


----------



## DMASSO

Many wonderful flats. Andre, you radiator flat sings out with super realism. Well done.


----------



## T-Man

The pumpkins are small acorns with a hole drilled for a toothpick. I have tree nearby that produces small acorns. The orange paint streaks for realism too. I drill, glue the tooth pic, paint orange, cut the stem and paint green.









[/URL]


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Mario_S said:


> We'll have to thank the Ole Ball & Chain for this one, quite literally; she gave me an old necklace to cut up. I have more of it on other loads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mario


Well, you sure made them look real! :appl:


----------



## josef

Here's my flatcar load.
It's 1949 and what maybe the last captured V2 rocket is being prepared for its trip to White Sands Proving Ground.


----------



## PatKn

Josef,
Very nice flatcar load. Plus, It plays perfectly into Lee's interest in Rockets.


----------



## Wood

Josef, That's damn close to the winner. Great subject and excellent detail - chains, boxes, support structure, workers and a weathered flat car. Not to mention great pictures. Very nice work!


----------



## Lee Willis

Guys, this has become a neat thread. 

Every once in a while I do have a good idea. And then very occasionally, I have a great idea. I thought this was the former, but I was wrong, this was definitely GREAT! as Tony the tiger would say. I have seen so many good ideas here it is just wonderful.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the V2 rocket car, very creative.


----------



## Lee Willis

You are right. That really does look like Werner von Braun on the back of the car with that missle. 

Always liked that Tom Lehrer song about him:

"I just shoot them up,
Who cares where they come down?
That's not my department says Werner Von Braun."


----------



## Zeke

I finally had time tonight to look through the submissions so far. Wow! Some really neat and creative items on display here.


----------



## T-Man

*Someone say Rockets?*




How it was built from a fuel additive bottle.


----------



## Lehigh74

It’s 1947 and PCC 2800 is being delivered from the St. Louis Car Company to the Philadelphia Transit Company. Seen here, it is crossing the Manayunk Viaduct on its way to Norristown. From there it will make its way home under its own power to travel on the 23 route between Chestnut Hill and 10th & Bigler. Incredibly, a few eager passengers have already boarded.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, pressed that flatcar into service pretty fast!


----------



## davidone

*My rocket flat car*


----------



## shaygetz

HO scale, but why not...if I win, I'll have a car to run on the club's O scale layout.

How to gracefully retire a beloved engine that is beyond repair...



















I crated the shocks from a toy truck for this load...










An empty...










A scratchbuilt Climax on an old Revell flat...










Great pix everyone...thanks for the contest...


----------



## Lee Willis

Wow, the judge of this contest is going to have a rough time deciding. 

This is so cool, to see all these cars. I like the idea of putting an old worn out loco on a flatcar as if being transported to a museum or display somewhere.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Ed loves his flat cars.


I love all my cars, equally.

I know I have no chance against the T-Mans creations. :thumbsup:

But I will add as I find them. Just for the fun of it, and to show others. Most are in the boxes......all over.
It gives me an excuse to see what I have hidden all over and to organize a little.

What I need is a shelf system like Lee's, (and others) so I can at least get look at them every once and a while.
But my spider army would take them over real quick down in the dungeon.

I will add this grader on a flat. Lionel, I think I have another with a Cat bulldozer....somewhere. I do have an assortment of chains I bought off of NIMT when he was here that would work good on this one day.


----------



## Big Ed

For the Mustang lovers,


----------



## Big Ed

I wish Eastwood still produced trains.

You think I am a Ford man?

Some panel trucks, I always wanted to redo an old one for driving around town.


----------



## BFI66

Gonna go with my Area 51 Alien Saucer Recovery flatcar. Thank you Lee for sponsoring this contest! (Read shameless compliment and/or brown nosing to influence the judge)










Or if you prefer to see it as an old 1950ish scifi movie.......










-Pete


----------



## Big Ed

BFI66 said:


> Gonna go with my Area 51 Alien Saucer Recovery flatcar. Thank you Lee for sponsoring this contest! (Read shameless compliment and/or brown no siding to influence the judge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Pete


You forgot to add the car.

Edit,I see you fixed as I was typing.:laugh:


----------



## Tucgary

On display this weekend at the Motorsports Park is the Top Fuel Dragster of 
Tony "The Sarge" Schumacher. 
The show car is displayed on a Weaver US Army flat car for all to see. Tucgary


----------



## Marklx200

Like the mustangs. Have 2 of my own. Full size.


----------



## Fabforrest

Are they on a flat???


----------



## sjm9911

Hey guys, looking good! I might have to put something together


----------



## Marklx200

Fabforrest said:


> Are they on a flat???


Not on a flat, but the tires are flat. That count?


----------



## Wood

Lee, wonderful displays here. Thank you for starting this.

Cat factory delivery of heavy duty earth movers on TTX 47' flats.


----------



## Fabforrest

I like those!!!


----------



## MOVL

Wood, nice CAT equipment on flats.
Pete, I love the 1950s style sci-fi photo in black and white.


----------



## J. S. Bach

Wood said:


> Lee, wonderful displays here. Thank you for starting this.Cat factory delivery of heavy duty earth movers on TTX 47' flats.


Cat really does ship them that way:


More from that train:


----------



## Wood

Thanks Keith and Fab. FYI the 47' articulated TTX flats are MTH products. I purchased them a number of years ago and always liked the way they run and look on the layout. The only problem was the equipment loads were too small and were not that detailed. I found a company called NORSCOT which primarily makes promotional products for manufacturers. They are supposed to be sold by dealers. These are die cast and very detailed with all the correct model numbers and in 1:50 scale. They are excellent models. If you search the company you can find their catalog which has some amazing CAT equipment. 

Here is a link: http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/brands/Norscot.html?sort=newest


----------



## Wood

*J.S. Bach Posted: Cat really does ship them that way:*

Great pics and thanks. Pretty amazing similarities. It wasn't an accident - I did the research also. We might not be able to duplicate everything but it's the challenge of trying to emulate the real thing that drives our skills.

One of my failings was not to weather the flats. I attempted one and got half way through and wiped it all off. If I ran a railroad every ding, spray paint and road debris would be cleaned up to make it look like new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You'll notice the really wide pieces get disassembled if they're wider than the allowable load width.


----------



## Fabforrest

Wood, those are some amazing models. Thanks for the link.


----------



## T-Man

Here is my version of an airplane flatcar load, I thought it would be good for a comparison. MOVL managed two on a flatcar with a DODX flatcar. You got to admire that! He posted back on post # 18.


----------



## Nick R.

Lots of cool flat loads! Here is my contribution, its a old valve body I thought would make a neat looking water works type of load. The chain was a first for me and you really need a steady hand! 

Nick















L


----------



## AG216

Nick R. said:


> Lots of cool flat loads! Here is my contribution, its a old valve body I thought would make a neat looking water works type of load. The chain was a first for me and you really need a steady hand!
> 
> Nick
> 
> View attachment 85890
> 
> 
> View attachment 85898
> L


Your valve is not out of scale, and look gorgeous.
Check Mesta Machine Co pictures amazing the sizes they were handle.

AG.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the valve, and it's certainly different.


----------



## Nick R.

Thank you guys! And AG, I checked out Mesta Machine. WOW, what incredible pictures. Its amazing to see the gigantic machinery people were capable of building back then. Very inspiring for O gauge modeling!

Nick


----------



## Bob Phillips

If you ever go to San Fransisco check out cable car museum. Machine that pulls cable around city is awesome. Made at Philadelphia gear and shipped by ship to there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I saw that many years ago, some large parts there!


----------



## Bob Phillips

The way they pull those cables is one neat thing. I watched it for an hour.


----------



## MOVL

T-Man said:


> Here is my version of an airplane flatcar load, I thought it would be good for a comparison. MOVL managed two on a flatcar with a DODX flatcar. You got to admire that! He posted back on post # 18.


Nice job! It's a fun load and the planes are cheap enough.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

I finally found a flatcar with a mount and chocks for my loose, and now hard-to-find Matson trailer. After living 29 years in Hawaii, Matson means something to me, since that's how most mainland goods are shipped there from the West Coast. Matson Navigation Co., is a subsidiary of Alexander and Baldwin, one of the original "Big Five" Hawaii corporations since the late 1800s, and is still in business today. I received the flatcar last week, which turned out to be the a Grand Trunk 1994 TTOS car. So, I'm happy.


----------



## Wood

*Yellowstone Special: After living 29 years in Hawaii, Matson means something to me*

One of the things I have learned to look for on a layout is the spot filled with memories. It may not mean anything to any visitor, but to us there is a whole history behind that engine or car or building or bridge or fishing hole. 

Nice job Vern. Glad you placed one of your memories.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Thank you, Wood.


----------



## carinofranco

Dangerous load









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, that hits the spot, pretty cool!


----------



## njrailer93

okay finally! I had some time to create one myself. i took one of my Lionel flat car with a boring painted green deck. i took coffee stirrers and made a real wooden deck. took some stain and gave it a touch to try to show some age. than i took some culverts and bam!


----------



## Wood

NJOffRoader - Nice conversion and I really like the detailing of your layout. Excellent fill along the track and very nice New York Central barn.


----------



## GK Trains

Great idea. Very generous


----------



## njrailer93

thank you guys!!!


----------



## sjm9911

I'm jealous of all the great stuff posted. I looked for my stock depressed car bridge load, but cant find it Im trying to think of something good to make but alas, Im more of a copier so keep um coming I need ideas!


----------



## Nick R.

Yes, these are great loads and a fun thread to follow!


----------



## T-Man

*Hey, Why Not ?*


----------



## njrailer93

T mans in the holiday spirit!


----------



## laz57

Tucgary said:


> On display this weekend at the Motorsports Park is the Top Fuel Dragster of
> Tony "The Sarge" Schumacher.
> The show car is displayed on a Weaver US Army flat car for all to see. Tucgary


Very nice :smilie_daumenpos:!!!! Is that Lil Red Wagon scale? Where did you get that????? Been looking for one of those.


----------



## Tucgary

Laz57, Thank you. No that Red wagon is just 1/64 scale only 2.5" long, made by 
Playing Mantis. We just lost Maverick Golden a few weeks ago.
The race track is HO, but the Sarge car is 1/24 on the big Weaver flat. 
There are pictures of the 027/Ho race track in the layout forum.
Tucgary


----------



## Dano

I wanted to add to my Ork train so I figured do a flatcar and kill two birds with one stone. I used a Marx flat and Lionel trucks. The load is an Ork secret weapon which is of course as dangerous to them as to their enemy of the moment.


----------



## MOVL

Dano, that is crazy awesome! Very nice. The decking came out great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Talk about creative!


----------



## Lee Willis

That is one very cool, and disturbingly mean ans scary, flatcar! Frankly those chains don't look big enough!


----------



## PatKn

Coooool


----------



## Dano

Thanks guys, it was a pleasant change from working on a scale CPR caboose.


----------



## ogaugenut

A Fantasy / Steampunk entry.


This is built on a Menards scale wood deck flatcar. Built from paper models, plumbing stuff, found items and LEDs. The canon I found in a local antique shop. 


This is a first car in a complete steampunk train that I plan to build. I had been thinking about this for some time, but Lee's contest motivated me to get moving. I am looking for a suitable engine (steam of course) to bash (York). Working on ideas for the other cars. One will be a working stationary toy steam engine (many on the market). Another may be a big gun or armored car. Looking for other ideas. 


The road name on the car will be changed eventually, but have not decided what to call this train. Also, on the lookout for suitable figures (maybe knights or pirates?) There are tie downs for the cannon, but it has not yet been tied.


There are 6 LEDs in the model. I removed the frame (very nice) and drilled it to make wire chases. There are 16 wires. I have run feed wires to the trucks, but flatcars do not have center pickup rollers, so I am looking for rollers to fit in a Menards truck or else new trucks. The lights do not show up in all the pictures, but the last one shows them. 


Bill


----------



## Dano

I love steam-punk, way cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW, that one is a contender for sure!


----------



## Wood

Totally cool. The modeling is expert. Looking forward to the whole train. 

Steampunk just raises the bar in modeling - courage to be different, imagination, color, theme and details. Keep it coming.


----------



## Lee Willis

Oh, that is so cool, ogaugenut. Supercool.

And I love Steampunk. A lot. I'm thinking and can get enthusiastic about the idea (at least when I forget how much work it would be) of doing another fiction book. It would be sort of steampunk: tt ends with an epic battle between two fleets of steam-powered "balloons of the line" amidst high mountains all around, etc.


----------



## T-Man

Here is a simple 6402 flat car with a chained pipe load.


----------



## Nick R.

Here is another one I just finished. Started off as a Menard's flat with the old cars. I'm very new at weathering, but here you go!  Happy Halloween everyone!

Nick


----------



## laz57

Dano said:


> I wanted to add to my Ork train so I figured do a flatcar and kill two birds with one stone. I used a Marx flat and Lionel trucks. The load is an Ork secret weapon which is of course as dangerous to them as to their enemy of the moment.
> View attachment 88474
> 
> 
> View attachment 88482
> 
> 
> View attachment 88490
> 
> 
> View attachment 88498
> 
> 
> View attachment 88506


WOW that is creative:appl:!!! Did that BIG GUY have a tooth ache? Pretty scary stuff?


----------



## sanepilot

*new addition*

Hi,all...Lee,very good thread,nice flatcar. I put one online this day in my General military train.






pic not too good,hope to do better on my next one,
these cannons are homemade as you can see.tnx,have a great rest of week--Sanepilot[Everett]


----------



## AG216

the only think that I know 100% after see all those picture is that I lost!!!

Andre.


----------



## sanepilot

*lost*

Hi,AG.. I`ve been lost all my life. I think I heard Jimmy Durante always say"It ain`t over till the fat lady sings". Never give up,there`s always a a chance:appl:

have a good one everyone.sanepilot


----------



## Wood

AG216 said:


> the only think that I know 100% after see all those picture is that I lost!!!
> 
> Andre.


Andre, Lost? - Maybe, but it has been an impressive and fun show. Lots of interesting variety and quality with some pretty unique flatcars posted. Not to mention the interesting chatter in between entries. How do you pick a winner? From my point of view there might be one but there is at least 10 close runners up. 

Good luck with this one Lee.


----------



## AG216

I wasn't saying this so serious, i just intent to say that there are many beautiful pictures.
-AG-


----------



## Wood

I'm with you Andre - they are awesome.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE

*MARBLE CAR*

Custom made marble car for 2007 convention.


----------



## Magic

MIKE that flat car looks great as does the rest of your scene.

Welcome to the forum.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This has been a fun and illuminating thread, lots of great ideas presented.


----------



## Dano

CHOO-CHOO MIKE said:


> Custom made marble car for 2007 convention.


Hi Mike. I had a nephew in the sculpting business and that chunk of marble in real life would cost a mountain of cash!:appl:


----------



## CDNJ

I have a gondola car i switch out the holidays with.
not a "flat car" but its like one with side walls:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## cole226

*something for the flats*

here are a couple flat car loads i threw together last night.
nothing fancy, but hey, i'm in.

mystery tarped loads and some pipe


----------



## laz57

One of my military loads.


----------



## Wood

Cole, Nice loads on an iconic flatcar. That 2411 is a tough little unit. I have 4 of them with pipe loads. I like them because of their weight, no plastic - all metal, excellent detail in the brake wheel and the flat bed. I removed the coil couplers to operate on my Gargraves switches and replaced them with magnetic couplers. One of Lionel's best units and not bad for 60+ years old.

This one looks great. Good job.


----------



## cole226

thanks Wood,
they are a great little car. I hold the slide shoe up with a paperclip wire hooked over the truck and run them thru my Ross switches no problems.:smokin:


----------



## sanepilot

*flatcar*

Hi,all.. Gotta question-Where do you find your chain for your loads.Very nice looking flatcars. Keep it up the good imagination. I`m still searching for something uniqueLOL.

Have a great weekend,Everett:appl:


----------



## cole226

*CHAIN*

rob the wifes jewelry box or jewelry build isle at craft store


----------



## MOVL

*Oxidized brass chain*



sanepilot said:


> Hi,all.. Gotta question-Where do you find your chain for your loads.Very nice looking flatcars. Keep it up the good imagination. I`m still searching for something uniqueLOL.
> 
> Have a great weekend,Everett:appl:


If you look at my post on page two, you will see my chain in pics 3-4. I purchase it on eBay. Just search "oxidized brass chain". Usually I buy 2.5x1.5mm chain which is a nice sized link for O scale, but it's not always available. Being an oxidized finish, it's already weathered so no shine to it.


----------



## Texas Pete

Pete


----------



## Lehigh74

Texas Pete said:


> Pete


Is that Chessie sitting on a PRR flat?


----------



## sanepilot

*chain*

Hi,all Tnx,Movl & cole226. The chain I used was a woman`s chain and boy,you oughta seen me try to get it off her neck. Was she mad and still is.I think it is stainless or silver.I never checked. Nothing but the best for my trains. Seeing the chessie flat made me think. I still have George,Jr riding on my train,I can`t get him off. I`m not counting on winning anywho.

Thanks,looks like a good week next week,enjoy everybody,Ta! Ta!,Everett:appl:


----------

